# crawfBigG's Super DMZ RX 3.0 by IronMagLabs thread



## crawfBigG (Dec 27, 2013)

What up IM forum? First off, big thanks to IML for the opportunity to log another new great product. I have logged several and used many over the last 14 months. This will be my first log of any kind on this forum. I joined recently and really like it so far. Iron Mag Labs have a great line of products from powerful designers to protein powder, on cycle and post cycle, you name it, it's there. Check it out:

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Products

Or to see DMZ3 exclusively:

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx

I will take my first dose in the morning pre workout. My training has been going pretty good lately. I have been concentrating on putting on some mass and strength over the last 8 weeks. I have had a tendonitis flare up of late that has hindered my upper body training however. Hopefully it heals up quick. I have still been hitting upper body, just high rep and light, trying to promote healing and not injure anything. Lower body stuff has been going pretty good though. I want to take full advantage of this run with DMZ3 as much as possible. My bottle showed up today in the mail:





I guess I'll put up a pic soon. The holidays pretty much have me resembling a balloon or possibly an apple with legs. I have def fulfilled some food fantasies between Thanksgiving and this Christmas week.... to say the least. I have put on about 20+ lbs. since about Halloween when I started training and eating to put on size again. Stats: I will be 43 on Jan. 2, about 5'7", weighing about 213 currently, bf: I don't wanna know. I hope after some time of clean eating and some hard work I look better. Hell I guess that's what these logs are all about right? Forum motivation and the testing of the product's effectiveness. Looking forward to this. Let the fun begin. Be back soon with some updates...


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I rolled myself into the gym bright and early this morning. Today was Deadlift 5. Popped my first dmz3 with breakfast and headed on in. Good workout, which is sometimes not the case when I go in the morning. I usually train at night but on the weekends it usually works out better if I get in there early as the family usually has plans for the day. Here's how breakfast was looking (3 whole omega-3 eggs, 6 additional whites, and spinach, fried up in coconut oil, and some other additives):





Workout:

Back Extensions
bw x 20 x 3 sets

Empty Bar Squats
4 sets of 12

Empty Bar SLDL
2 sets of 12

A lot of stretching throughout the top three exercises

Sumo Dead Stop Deads off the floor - no bouncing off the floor, full stop on each rep
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 1
365 x 5 x 5 sets

Wide Stance Good Mornings
bar x 8
95 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises - feet all the way up to the bar hanging from
3 sets of 8

GHRs
3 sets, reps: 6,6,5

Diet was still crap today. I had one last Xmas get together to go to this afternoon. Now it should be over. Back to clean eating. I know I don't have to eat crap at holiday get togethers, I know that, I could roll in with the tupperwares and what not. Or only eat the healthier stuff available. Well I don't. I enjoy the holidays to the fullest. It's a few cheat days out of the year. If I had a show to compete in right around the corner, sure then I ain't scrapping my plan to splurge. But since I don't.... I'm eating the good shit. Anyway I came out with some nice goodies today, my family knows me pretty well:


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 28, 2013)

Post holiday feast bloat balloon built selfie (I ain't breaking out this gut yet, lol, maybe not at all)







Totally cold here, unless you count the countless reps of fork to mouth that happened just earlier....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 28, 2013)

cant see any of those pics


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like the pics are hosted at RX. Open an RX window or click the "pics"


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cant see any of those pics





heavyiron said:


> Looks like the pics are hosted at RX. Open an RX window or click the "pics"



Weird, I see them fine on my end. I got in here and tried to bring them in again in this post but when I click image it doesn't give me an option to choose file, only url. I also made them attachments but not sure how that works... how do you guys usually do it?


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 29, 2013)

Ooooohhhh....... ok I think I see how it works on IM now, sorry guys, newbie mistake, well there are all the pics.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm looking at it now in a different web browser and I don't see them, they show up fine in Safari. I'll just do the attachment thing until I figure out how to post them normally. Why wouldn't I have the file option when I click image, is it something in my settings?


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 30, 2013)

Weighed in at 211.8 this morning. Hit a 50-60% upper body session last night, tendonitis feeling a tad bit better, just gotta be patient with it. Two caps dmz3 yesterday. Bench Press 5 workout:

Rotator cuff exercises
3 sets

Empty Bar Squats
4 sets of 12

Nautilus Overhead Press
4 sets of 20

BenchPress
bar x 12
95 x 10
145 x 6
195 x 3
245 x 1
195 x 5 x 5 sets

Standing Overhead Press
bar x 12
95 x 8
115 x 8 x 3 sets

Superset - 6-Ways and Stretch PushUps
4 sets

Giant Set - Bent Over Standing DB Rear Delts, DB Hammer Curls, and DB Overhead Tri Ext.
4 sets

Superset - Cable LTEs and Barbell Curls
4 sets

20 min. Cardio

My arms were pretty pumped, it took a while to set in but once it did, it stayed. Going to be fun to see how it is once the DMZ3 fully kicks in.

Ate clean yesterday. Felt good. I had something or a lot of things junky almost everyday for a week straight. Funny you look forward to eating something off the normal menu so much but then you get too much and you are so glad to get back. Here's how that went:




A good start to things. Today is an off day, I did 20 min. fasted cardio this morning. Maybe another 20 tonight and some foam rolling, we'll see...


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 31, 2013)

I am feeling much better. I have ate clean now for 3 days and feel like a new man. My weight has settled in at 211.8 and just stayed there. My calories right around 3300-3500 each day. Carbs about 200-275 grams. I guess this is my maintenance level currently. Not decided on what direction I'm taking yet, just training hard and eating good. Whatever I do next though I am planning it out. I want to see how I look after a week or so of staying in this range. I actually looked a little better this morning in the mirror.

So today I went to visit my son. He lives about 35 miles away from me. We get together and workout now and then and catch some lunch afterward. It's fun. We did legs today. It would have been Squat 5 day for me but my knee was feeling a bit funny so I decided to just do a higher rep Meadows workout instead. Two caps of dmz3 today spaced out about 12 hours apart. I think I started to feel it some today cause the weight felt light. My knee didn't like the squats too much but I just didn't push it too hard on 'em. Here's how it went:

SLDL:
bar x 15
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 8
315 x 12 - I don't think I have ever done this many with that weight

Squats
bar x 15
135 x 8
185 x 15
225 x 12
275 x 9
315 x 6 - I had more in me but like I said, the knee, I would rather leave in one piece

Leg Press
2 pps x 40 reps
3 pps x 35 reps
4 pps x 30 reps
5 pps x 25 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets of 15 reps - static weight

My legs were so pumped as we did the last two exercises. Very good feeling workout. We hit a little chinese place afterward. I had szechuan chicken, and that's it, lol, I didn't pile desserts on top of it, or order extra servings of stuff, self control... I exhibited some.... anyway it was pretty good, I love chinese take out places. Now back home, feel good I had a good workout, hung out with my boy and kept it together diet wise, which hasn't happened in those types of situations lately. What is it they say? The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step or something like that.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

No training yesterday. One cap sdmz3. This evening will be a tendonitis hindered upper body session, did 25 min. fasted LISS cardio first thing this morning. 2 caps sdmz today spread 12 hr. apart keeping with my 1,2,1,2 rotation.

Weight: 211.4. Well further testing of IIFYM happened yesterday. This experimentation has been a good learning experience. Two days in a row have eaten out. Yesterday wife wanted Mexican, so for lunch I had shrimp fajitas, I didn't skimp, stayed in control though. Had my meal including refried beans, rice, tortillas among the carb sources, also had a baked potato with my last meal of the day. Everything fit in my macros and lost weight!!! Only exercise yesterday was walking the dog and 25 min. LISS. Self control with attention to detail on macros..... I have read about it, watched people do it, been advised to try it, but for the most part never really tested it out on myself till now.

Def noticing the dmz3 already, need to stay hydrated for sure. Constant thirst the last couple of days. Mini pump going at all times. Libido is through the roof too, I hope that stays the whole run. Liking it a lot so far. That's about all I got for now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

Just posting this for image practice mostly:







DMZ3 has now taught me to do pics correctly on this forum, the capabilities are endless, lol...

Anyway, one of my fav female BBers here, still has femininity, is that a word?


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 3, 2014)

Hit my tendonitis upper body session last night. Supposed to be Military 3. About 4.5 weeks it has been flared up now. Kept it for the most part light. Went just over 3500 calories yesterday. Weigh-in today: 210.4. 25 min. fasted LISS this morning. Not a ton of sleep overnight. The snow slowed everything down last night and by the time I hit the sack it was pretty late for me. I get up by at least 4 am if I do cardio in the morning.

Rotator cuff exercises
3 sets

Nautilus Chest
4 sets of 20

Seated Overhead Press superset with Band Dislocates
bar x 20 - 6 dis
95 x 12 - 6 dis
135 x 8 - 6 dis
165 x 5 - 6 dis
185 x 3 x 5 sets - 6 dis - super easy yet felt shoulder pain so no pushing it

Bench Press superset Face Pulls
bar x 12 - 10 FP
95 x 10 - 10 FP
145 x 8 x 3 sets - 10 FP

LTEs superset with Band Side Laterals
75 x 12 - 12 each side
105 x 12 - 12 each side
125 x 12 - 12 each side
125 x 12 - 12 each side

Cable EZ Bar Curls superset with Rope Pressdowns
3 sets - 20 reps each

Cable Hammer Curls superset with Cable Pronated Kickbacks
3 sets - 15 reps each

Be so glad when I can hit upper body hard again. It is frustrating to stay at half throttle, especially on DMZ3. I can feel the strength coming on in there but can't use it for fear of jacking myself up worse. Patience is virtue I suppose.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 5, 2014)

Weighed in Saturday morning after eating below maintenance at 214.4!! Up like 4 lbs. WTF? So today, after having a cheat meal yesterday and going over maintenance a little I weigh in less: 209. Really weird. Had a pretty good workout yesterday. Hit some deadlifts, some hamstring stuff, and what little I could do for lats with the tendonitis thing.

Hyperextensions
2 sets of 20 bw

GHRs
2 sets of 6

Hanging Leg Raises - feet up to hanging bar
4 sets of 8

Deadstop Sumo Deads off the floor
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3 x 3 sets

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15 - pyramid up

Nautilus Pullover
3 sets of 15 - pyramid up

Leg Press Calf
3 sets of 15

20 min Cardio

Planning on hitting some arms this morning. I took a few pics yesterday of my XMAS fatness condition. Hopefully by the end of this I look somewhat better, we'll see. Let's go DMZ3!!! Oh yeah two caps yesterday, I think I'll hit two today also.


----------



## lastson (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll take your Christmas fat anyday, looking great BigG


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 5, 2014)

What up Last, hanging in the IMF world now too... I like this forum pretty good, thanks man. The battle against our own bodies never ends does it? All in the fun I guess...

Hit some arms, cardio today, bright and early.

Rope Pressdowns superset Nautilus Bicep
4 sets of 20 on each, pyramid up

Close Grips superset EZ Bar Curls
4 sets of 15 on each, pyramid up

Kettlebell Overhead Ext. superset Kettlebell Cross body hammers
2 sets of 20 on OE, 2 sets of 15 on CBH

Cable Rvs. Pressdowns superset with Cable Curls
3 sets of 20 on each, static

20 min. Cardio

Kept everything light, high rep, great pump!


----------



## lastson (Jan 6, 2014)

I poke around in here every once and awhile, good to see people you know and there is a lot more action over here


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 6, 2014)

lastson said:


> I poke around in here every once and awhile, good to see people you know and there is a lot more action over here



Hell yeah I like this and ASF a lot. 


Great log Craw. Have been following along. One thing I can say is if you're trying to get as big as possible staying super lean isn't going to happen. Those that say you can stay small. Lol


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 7, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Hell yeah I like this and ASF a lot.
> 
> 
> Great log Craw. Have been following along. One thing I can say is if you're trying to get as big as possible staying super lean isn't going to happen. Those that say you can stay small. Lol



Thanks. Yeah I noticed you are pushing the limits pretty hard right now. I definitely don't want to stay small. I just keep hearing JM and SS saying to stay in the 8-12% range tops in the offseason and all that. I bounce back and forth with how to handle it. Getting to my goals. What do you think is an acceptable range bf wise? I love the leaner look but being lean don't matter if people just think you're skinny, lol.

My question is do you spend 8-9 months of the year working on mass until you reach a point you are satisfied with, only maybe leaning out some in the Summer, is that the best approach? At least until you get to your size goal? I'm feeling the answer is yes.... please do chime in though... I WANT THE COLD HARD FACTS, IM 43 AND THERE AINT ENOUGH TIME TO KEEP F'IN AROUND... that's how I really feel. I don't have the cash to get a coach and all that, but really all you need is some good info, determination and dedication. I'm spending the money I do have on quality food and whatever gear I can muster up with the rest, period.

So....25 min. fasted LISS cardio last two mornings, no weights but should be doing some legs tonight. Weight: 206.4. I lowered calories 300 per day starting on Sunday. Feeling pretty decent, hoping this damn cold weather passes soon! Not a big fan of winter weather. I would move south or southwest if it was just up to me. My wife has a lot of family in this area though and doesn't want to do that. I respect that. Looks like this weekend will be much better though. Just one cap dmz3 yesterday. Nothing big to report on that at the moment.

My wife has hit the new year differently. She has started a new diet. A very healthy one and is exercising too. I am proud of her. She was doing a yoga tape last night. I tried to follow some of it for a little bit. I had done one section of the tape in the past but she was doing the FULL workout. That shit is hard. It's embarrassing how terrible I am at it. I need to do that tape more often. Try something new and different and find your weaknesses, holy.... I can deadlift about 450 lbs. now but can't hold a yoga pose to save my life, lol....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean, why do all this shit if you are just going to stay the same??? Ok yeah when u get in your 60s and stuff, sure, I mean at that point your glory run is probably over, but for now, let's F"IN GET SOMEWHERE, OR WHY DO ALL THIS?


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 7, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Thanks. Yeah I noticed you are pushing the limits pretty hard right now. I definitely don't want to stay small. I just keep hearing JM and SS saying to stay in the 8-12% range tops in the offseason and all that. I bounce back and forth with how to handle it. Getting to my goals. What do you think is an acceptable range bf wise? I love the leaner look but being lean don't matter if people just think you're skinny, lol.
> 
> My question is do you spend 8-9 months of the year working on mass until you reach a point you are satisfied with, only maybe leaning out some in the Summer, is that the best approach? At least until you get to your size goal? I'm feeling the answer is yes.... please do chime in though... I WANT THE COLD HARD FACTS, IM 43 AND THERE AINT ENOUGH TIME TO KEEP F'IN AROUND... that's how I really feel. I don't have the cash to get a coach and all that, but really all you need is some good info, determination and dedication. I'm spending the money I do have on quality food and whatever gear I can muster up with the rest, period.
> 
> ...



Acceptable I'd say keep it below 20%. At least 8-9 months. Along the way if you start getting too sloppy a simple cut back on cals will increase insulin sensitivity and help you lose some fat. Then rebound from it adding cals back slowly. Is there one right way? No. In 2012 I gained 20lbs of lbm with only a 14 week offseason. Had full abs the whole time. Reason it was so easy was because of the rebound from being so lean. If you want to be big now staying super lean isn't an option. JM and Shelby can stay lean cause they are already huge!


----------



## lastson (Jan 7, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> JM and Shelby can stay lean cause they are already huge!



Ain't that the truth


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 8, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Acceptable I'd say keep it below 20%. At least 8-9 months. Along the way if you start getting too sloppy a simple cut back on cals will increase insulin sensitivity and help you lose some fat. Then rebound from it adding cals back slowly. Is there one right way? No. In 2012 I gained 20lbs of lbm with only a 14 week offseason. Had full abs the whole time. Reason it was so easy was because of the rebound from being so lean. If you want to be big now staying super lean isn't an option. JM and Shelby can stay lean cause they are already huge!



Thanks. This is great, gives me a better line of thinking on how to proceed. I'm on it. I am currently in a small calories cutback to clean up the holiday splurge. I will keep it to two weeks and get back on the bulk train. Yup!



lastson said:


> Ain't that the truth



I know. When u are carrying that much muscle it's much harder to get fat.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 8, 2014)

2 caps dmz3 yesterday. Legs in the pm yesterday. 25 min. fasted LISS this morning. Weight: 205.8. Legs are sore this morning. Did a higher rep workout yesterday, felt good, great pump in my quads and hammies.

BW Back Extensions
3 sets of 20 

Hanging Leg Raises - feet raised to the bar
3 sets of 8

Squats
bar x 15
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 20 x 3 sets

SLDL
bar x 12
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
315 x 7

Leg Press
5 sets of 20 reps - pyramid up in weight on each set

Seated leg Curls
3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,18,16

Strength and endurance felt really good, even on slightly lower calories. Metabolism must be starting to kick in, I am feeling hungry a lot more often. I get off the cardio equipment and from then on feel super hungry the rest of the morning.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 9, 2014)

Weight: 205.6. 25 min. fasted LISS this morning. No training last night, some chest and shoulders tonight if all goes as planned. Well the doctor gave me my results on the bloodwork done recently and I'll be damned if they didn't miss one of the tests, so now I have to give blood AGAIN tomorrow morning. So no DMZ3 or anything going in this body until that's over with. It seems not many services these days get anything right the first time. Kinda makes you nervous about trusting doctors, etc. with your body. Anyway no big deal. I thought well maybe I better give it some time before i let them draw again... but whatever... it is what it is, I just want to get it over with.

Feeling pretty good though. Calories still at 3200 ed. Will go lower starting on Sunday. Probably 2900. Stay there for a week and then most likely return to MASS building. My insulin sensitivity should be somewhat good again at that point. I am pretty satisfied with how my body has cleaned up since the holidays. I haven't been killing it by any means. Just a simple calorie reduction and a little cardio.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 10, 2014)

Weigh-in: 204.8. 25 min. fasted LISS this morning. Been browsing a lot of training logs as usual and one thing I saw that caught my attention was higher rep chest and shoulder training in a few of them. s2h most notably. It crossed my mind that I have never really done this. Maybe a burn out set here and there but that's about it. So considering the lingering tendonitis thing... I thought, this is perfect for me right now to try. Man, I must say I have found a new weak point. I have NO chest and shoulder endurance!! Hammering on weaknesses has helped out my back issues a lot, so why not my shoulders too.

Foam Rolling my sore ass legs, lol and stretching - 15 minutes

Rotator cuff exercises
3 sets

Bench Press
bar x 15
95 x 15
145 x 15
195 x 12
145 x 18
145 x 14
145 x 11 - I was shocked, my chest was DONE

I know I have def lost some strength over the last month + dealing with the tendonitis but shit. My shoulder was feeling not too bad last night. I was trying to push it some, and that's all I could muster, lol. I think it was more rep fatigue than anything, not used to higher reps on those muscles, pump was very good.

Standing Dumbbell OP
20s x 20
30s x 15 x 3 sets

Superset Banded DB slight Decline with Band Side Laterals
3 sets - 20 reps on Declines, 12 reps on SLs each set

Giant Set Nautilus Chest with Cable Rear Delts with Pec Minor Dips
3 sets - 20 reps on NC, 15 reps on RDs, 12 reps on PMDs

My chest was shaking by the end of this... wow, I am definitely doing this more often. Back on the DMZ3 right after I give blood this morning, with the first meal following.


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Try changing the tempo too. Try this. 

Incline with a 3 sec positive, 2 sec pause at bottom. It will humble anyone. I can only do 185lbs on it for about 15 reps.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 11, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Try changing the tempo too. Try this.
> 
> Incline with a 3 sec positive, 2 sec pause at bottom. It will humble anyone. I can only do 185lbs on it for about 15 reps.



Sounds like a challenge. I'll do it next chest day. DMZ3 at full throttle by then, the pump should be incredible... thanks..

Weight: 203.6. Feel very good this morning. Hit a workout bright and early. 1dmz3 pre w/o, I'll take another one later on today. Back and calves. This was the first time I have been able to do some rowing motions without a bunch of pain in my elbows, shoulders, and biceps. Awesomeness, I think it is finally healing.

Back Extensions
bw x 20 x 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 8 - feet up to the bar on each rep, slow descent

Meadows Rows
bar x 10
1/25 x 10
2/25 x 10
3/25 x 8
4/25 x 8
5/25 x 8

Dead Stop Bent Rows Smith machine
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 6
315 x 4

Seated One Arm Cable Rows
3 sets of 15 each side, static weight, no rest, pause contractions on chosen reps

Leg Press Calf - one calf at a time
5 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 20, 20, 20, 18, 15

Good feeling workout. Out of there by 7:30 am. Lat pump was incredible. Calves were shaking at the end. This was also the first decent calf work I have got in for about 6-8 weeks. I have had a knot in my right one the whole time. It also is pretty much gone. Veins hanging out big time in calves, looking thicker than usual. DMZ3 starting to do some things I think.


----------



## lastson (Jan 11, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Try changing the tempo too. Try this.
> 
> Incline with a 3 sec positive, 2 sec pause at bottom. It will humble anyone. I can only do 185lbs on it for about 15 reps.



Tempos make me feel like a girl. 

Great log crawfBigG,  definitely making me want to add some dmz 3.0 to my next little push


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 12, 2014)

lastson said:


> Tempos make me feel like a girl.
> 
> Great log crawfBigG,  definitely making me want to add some dmz 3.0 to my next little push



I'll probably find my feminine side as well. I have not done tempo very often. Thanks about the log. Stuff seems pretty good so far.

206.8 this morning. I went higher calories yesterday. About 4700. 2 caps DMZ3 again today. Worked arms this morning. I am sore all over. Doing different exercises and at higher reps here lately has put a hurting on me. Hell I thought staying lighter would be a breeze, lol.

Cable Pressdowns superset Cable Curls
4 sets of 20 reps on each - pyramid up

Close Grips superset Barbell Curls
4 sets of 15 reps on each - up in weight after first set then static

Dips superset with Close Rvs. Grip Pull Ups
3 sets of 10 on each, nice, slow and controlled

DB Overhead Extensions superset with One Arm DB Preacher Curls
4 sets of 10 on each - up in weight after first set then static

Easy workout, not much pain, TG, and excellent pump. I was there crack of dawn again and iPhone videoed a few sets of curls:


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 14, 2014)

Weight yesterday 204.4, today 204 even. 25 min. fasted LISS last two mornings. No weights. Legs tonight. Been on 2 caps per day since bloods.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 15, 2014)

Weight: 202.4. 25 min. fasted LISS this morning. You know there is that painless pumps thing on the boards, well SDMZ3 should be dubbed painful pumps. Holy Quadriceps last night. My legs got painfully pumped and stayed that way right into soreness. I didn't do anything over the top but man.. my quads haven't felt like that since... well... I don't know when. Sitting down is a challenge right now!

Lying Leg Curls with Band Tension
8 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,20,20,20,15,12,10,8 drop 8 drop 24

Pause Squats
2 warm up sets - bar x 20, 135 x 15 - no pausing

Pause in the hole every rep on the rest of the sets, time was a little shorter after getting heavier
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 3 x 2 sets

Walking DB Lunges - deep stretch
3 sets of 10 steps - minimal rest between sets

BW Back Extensions
3 sets of 20

Hanging Leg Raises - feet up to bar every rep
3 sets of 8

I don't know what was the culprit but this workout crushed my quads for some reason. I can't say it enough, absolutely crazy pump.. pain.. whatever it was... I def knew I did some work.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 17, 2014)

Weight: 201.6. Well I decided to put the sling back in the closet and see what my shoulder could handle last night. I didn't really go in the gym thinking that way but I looked in the mirror and I could definitely see a difference in size in my upper body. 8 weeks of holding back, high reps, limited sets have become visible now. It has been feeling better so I said "F it" let's see where I'm at.

Rotator Cuff Exercises
3 sets

Nautilus OHP
4 sets of 20 reps - pyramid up - last set was challenging to get 20

Incline Bench Press
135 x 12
165 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 4
225 x 3 - little wobbly so...
225 x 1 x 3 sets, slow, controlled, perfect reps
Change in Tempo Now - 3 second negative and positive with 2 second pause on chest-Bushmaster suggestion, liked it, really pumped
135 x 10
135 x 9
135 x 7 - chest hammered

Flat Bench - continuing to work on endurance
*superset each set with a Skin the Cat hanging stretch
135 x 18
135 x 17
135 x 14
135 x 11

Seated OHP
95 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2 - little shaky on rep 2
drop 135 x 8, 10 sec rest, 135 x 6, 10 sec rest, 135 x 4 total failure....

Cable Side Laterals - minimal rest
3 sets of 12

Cable Rear Delts
3 sets of 12

Don't feel bad at all today so far. Not overly sore in any one area so that is a great sign. I have been at about 2900 calories all week starting last Sunday. I upped it yesterday, had about 3500. Plan on 3200 today, no training. Probably shoot for 5000 on Saturday and continue from there at 3200 non train days, 3600 train days. Still running the Z3 and have started using as of last night Torrent immediately post workout. Have a good Friday felllas.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 17, 2014)

Meal 5 tonight:


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 17, 2014)

Get a good ART specialist. I couldn't lift my arm above my head this week. Now I almost have full ROM after my appt. ART, chiro and massages are vital in staying healthy. Have them work on your superspinatus, lats, rotator and scalenes.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Get a good ART specialist. I couldn't lift my arm above my head this week. Now I almost have full ROM after my appt. ART, chiro and massages are vital in staying healthy. Have them work on your superspinatus, lats, rotator and scalenes.



I need to find someone that knows how to properly perform ART around here. I have tried a couple places, they just don't get it. I have a decent chiropractor I was seeing regularly for a while and feeling pretty good but I ran out of money to keep seeing him. My insurance only covers so much towards chiros, and I burned up every penny for now until the next re-up thru my job. When things get better $$$ wise I plan on doing these things some, it just ain't happening at the moment. Just me and my foam roller and tennis ball....

Weigh-in post 5387 calories yesterday: 204.2. My workout yesterday kinda sucked. My back the night before just before going to bed like tightened up on me out of nowhere. I spent a solid 30 mins. yesterday morning foam rolling, stretching, even hit the stairclimber for 6 mins. trying to get loosened up, never happened. It still feels whacked this morning. If it ain't one thing lately, it's another. Shoulders start feeling better and my back is like " oh yeah, take this.... ". Anyway I still managed a decent pump in my lats and got some work in.

Back Extensions
4 sets of 20 bw

Hanging Leg Raises - full ROM to bar
2 sets of 8

Power Crunch Machine
2 sets of 25

One Arm Barbell Rows
1/25 x 10
2/25s x 8
3/25s x 8
4/25s x 8 x 3 sets

Conv. Dead Stop Deads off floor - here is where I had to back off, back just too tight
135 x 10
185 x 5 x 2 sets
235 x 5 x 2 sets

Reverse Seated Pulldowns to the back, superset with One Arm Cable Shrugs
4 sets of each, 10 reps on the PDs, 15 reps on Shrugs

Seated Low Cable Rows
3 sets of 12

Basically could barely move afterwards. Went home and laid down. Took me about 10 min. to get back up. My low back was so tight! It loosened up some throughout the day. I felt like shit all day yesterday. Everyone in my house has been sick for the last week. Maybe a touch of it has a hold on me now. I slept 10 hours last night, I never do that. I don't feel terrible this morning, but not great either. I am taking today off from the gym and loading up some anti-inflammatories. Have a good Sunday guys!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 20, 2014)

Weight: 204.2. 3000 calories yesterday since not real active. Took 1000 mg Naproxen Sodium throughout the day, really helped the inflammation in my back. Feels much better. I am still going to take today off also. The touch of cold I have hasn't really elevated, I hope I fight it off, it's just sinus related mostly. My wife has had a bad cold for over a week now and daughter had a nasty one too for a few days, doc put her on antibiotics. She's about back to normal. Another day of healing and rest up hopefully I can hit some weights tomorrow. The workout I missed was just arms so not a huge deal. Would be scheduled to do legs tomorrow, we'll see....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 22, 2014)

Cold and back soreness still hanging on some, but it's getting better. Managed to get a workout in last night, not a great one, but something is better than nothing. Tried a couple new things. Food yesterday - 3900 calories. Weight this morning: 203.2.

Leg Extensions - 4 sets
Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets
Roman Chair Knee Raises - 4 sets
Zercher Squats (1st time ever for these) - 4 sets
Bulgarian Split Squats (1st time ever for these) - 4 sets
BW Back Extensions - 4 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 24, 2014)

Weight: 203.6. Calories yesterday 3726. Hit chest and shoulders. Shoulder is doing much better these last two chest/shoulder workouts. I'm not pushing max weight I can do on my sets yet, but I am pushing it much harder than the past 6-8 weeks. Still feel some weird little pains and twinges here and there but nothing like it was.

Rotator Cuff exercises - 3 sets
Nautilus Incline Chest - 3 sets
Bench Press - 7 sets - superset last three sets a Skin the Cat stretch count of 10 at full stretch
Incline DB Flyes superset with Stretch Pushups - 3 sets
Standing OH DB Press - 5 sets
6 ways - 3 sets
DB Rear Delts draped over adjustable incline bench - 4 sets

Pretty good pump going in the pecs. Been really trying to focus in on this. More chest utilization and less shoulder dominate benching. Pressing sternum up through the movement, flexing pecs hard at the top. Pretty good workout, I'll take it, it beats anything I've down in the last week so I guess things are finally on the up tick again.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 25, 2014)

Weight: 202.2. Calories yesterday 3250. No training. So end of week 1 higher calories, gained nothing! Guess it wasn't high enough. Going to smash back today with my son. Always fun trying to keep up with a 22 yr. old who now outweighs you. He keeps at this, he's gonna be huge one day. He's gained like 50 lbs. over the last say about 2 years or so natty. Hell.... young real test is best I say. So walk the dog in the f'in snow, get some meals in, hit back and then we are going to 5 Guys I have decided. I'm crushing some calories today. Have to topple 5,000 again like last Saturday, I'm sure it won't be an issue, lol... far from it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 26, 2014)

Weighed in this morning: 204.2. Only up 2 lbs. I ate my ass off yesterday!. Went to 5 guys post workout and had a cheeseburger and fries. When I got home from 5 guys I put some Pillsbury Grands Cinnabon Cinnamon Rolls in the oven. We always have these around. They are one of our customers where I work and we end up getting sent home with tons of this stuff. I bring it home for the wife and little girl but I end up making a roll now and then too. So I ate three of those. Everything else was really just normal food I eat everyday except I did have one big bowl of chocolate Cheerios with protein powder/kefir milk. Barely toppled the 5000 mark yesterday.

The workout went pretty well. The place that has been tight in my back flared up some towards the end and I had to cut it a little shorter than I wanted. I would rather do that and still be able to train today than try to work through it and be disabled today. I know my back and it was time to put the heavier weight down after feeling the little tweak I felt.

Meadows Rows - 7 sets
TBar Rows - 4 sets
Rack Deads superset with Chins - 4 sets, wanted to do 8 sets but on set 4 felt the tweak
DB Shrugs 3 sec hold at top - 1 all out set
Back Extensions - 1 all out set

All in all it was a good day. Got to visit and got home in time to still spend some quality hours with the family. Arms, Calves later today. Have a good Sunday guys!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 27, 2014)

Weight: 205.6. Toppled 4200 calories yesterday. Another free meal yesterday, oops... Family wanted to go out to lunch. Was looking at all the super healthy choices and found myself continuing to flip back to one dish that just looked so good I had to try it. Cajun Shrimp and Grits! This stuff was sooo good!!! Not regretting getting it.

Arms

Nautilus Bicep ss with Rope Pressdowns - 4 sets
LTEs ss with DB Curls - 4 sets
Dips ss with Close Grip Pull Ups - 3 sets
One Arm Cable OH Ext. ss with One Arm Cable Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Calves

Leg Press Calf Presses - 5 sets

Excellent pump in arms. Bit of elbow pain as seems par for the course lately. Excellent pump and stretching in calves. Back still tight as a damn Banjo string.... going to do some stretching and foam rolling tonight try to get that thing loosened up. Was a mini workout this morning putting on my socks and shoes!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 28, 2014)

Weight today: 204. 3225 calories yesterday. No training. I tried rolling and stretching out my back last night. It didn't go too good. I must have some nerve issues going on. When stretching doesn't help, but actually makes things more painful, it's nerves. I left a message at my chiro. Decompression machine time. That thing usually helps this out. My health is crazy lately. Well I can train upper body hard at the moment at least. I am in the exact opposite boat I was a month ago. 40+ training is a challenge at times. Just keep plugging away, that's all you can do.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 31, 2014)

Got back to work last night! Felt awesome to be back in the gym. So after chiro visit and some more rounds of pain pills and NSAIDs I reached a point of feeling good enough to try it out again. I have still been getting radiating pains around my left hip, down my leg some and big time in my tibialis anterior of all things.... 

Looking back on the week considering all things I still managed to get 3 workouts in. Weighed out at 205.6 this morning, up a couple pounds. Haven't quite been getting to the macro totals I wanted to this week but because of how it went, it's all good with me. Hit some legs last night. Went in expecting nothing. Planned on just basically going through the motions with even just the bar if I had to. It went way better than expected.

I'll start posting my wimpy weight totals again, why not...

Hip adductor/abductor machine
3 sets each way - pyramid up in weight - reps between 15-20 all sets

Low as fuck Box Squats - (where have I seen this before, I am a journal thief)
*SIT BACK, SIT WAY the FUCK BACK, use your posterior chain, gotta learn how to squat.... big air, pinch shoulder blades together, elbows forward, arched low back, spread the floor... my inner speech to myself through most of this.....*
bar x 20
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 2 x 1 sets
195 x 2 x 10 sets

SLDL
bar x 12
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
250 x 5
275 x 5
300 x 5

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets - reps: 8, 8, 7

Band Crunches
4 sets of 25

Back Extensions
bw x 20
25lb. plate x 15 x 3 sets

Bulgarians Split Squats - big stretch on every rep, knee to the floor
10 lb. DBs (yes, and it still kicked my ass) x 8 each leg, 3 sets

Left out of there with shaky legs, felt awesome....


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 31, 2014)

Where is the bar resting on your squats?  On your traps or lower on your rear delts? Nice to see you cam at least lift.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 31, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Where is the bar resting on your squats?  On your traps or lower on your rear delts? Nice to see you cam at least lift.



At the bottom of my traps right across my rear delts is how I would describe it. 

As far as lifting, I think things are going to turn for the better now. I set up appointments at my chiro on an every 2 weeks basis, chiro first, then massage, then chiro, and so on... should help out. I'll figure out how to pay for it as I go....


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 1, 2014)

Weight this morning: 204.6. My legs are so sore....the concentration on form or something got me I don't know but they are mega sore! Did some upper body today. 

Standing Band Crunches
6 sets of 25

Bench
bar x 5 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets 
175 x 3 x 8 sets

Smith Machine Shoulder Width Grip Partial Lockouts
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3 x 3 sets

Meadows Rows
bar x 8
1-25 x 8
2-25s x 8
3-25s x 8
4-25s x 8 x 2 sets

One Arm Cable Rear Delts
1 block x 20 reps
1 block + 2.5 chip x 15 reps x 3 sets superset with band dislocates 10 reps each set

Decent workout. Lower body so sore it took forever to get moving but felt pretty good when finished. Have a good Saturday gents..


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 4, 2014)

Weight: 208. I am finally starting to feel almost normal again. Back didn't give me too much trouble last night once warmed up and it feels even better this morning. Really honing in my form seems to be making a difference.

Squats
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 5 x 3 sets
185 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3

Shoulder Width Stance Good Mornings
bar x 10
95 x 8
135 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 5 x 2 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 8

Standing Cable Crunches
4 sets - pyramid up in weight - 25 reps each set

Back Extensions
bw x 20
25lb. plate x 15 x 3 sets

Unilateral Cable Reverse Hyper - at least that is what I call it... like a Donkey Kick but keep the leg straight
3 sets of 10 - pyramid up in weight

Another good workout in the books. Hopefully the string keeps going now. It seems it's been a while since I have put a few good ones in a row. Just getting back to being consistent is my short term goal.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 6, 2014)

Weight: 208.6. Been on a slow steady climb lately, which is expected. I have been slowly increasing calories each week. Calories yesterday: 4167. Workout yesterday was upper body stuff. Still feeling the tendonitis a bit. Yesterday I went for the most part all out for the first time in a long time. This revealed to me the tendonitis is still lingering... BUT I made it through with a good workout and it doesn't feel too bad this morning.

Standing Cable Crunches
4 sets of 25 - pyramid up in weight

Rotator Cuff Exercises
3 sets

Bench Press
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3 - I'm calling this a rep PR, usually anything over 275 I only do singles

Throughout I was feeling a bit of shoulder discomfort. I feel I am not following the same path with my right arm as my left just slightly. I think I have lost a bit of ROM somehow. I am going in for some massage on my shoulders here soon (Tuesday). I think she is going to start with Trigger Point therapy but she told me we'll see once she gets in there to better know how she can help me. She does a lot of forms of massage, ART included. This will be my first massage therapy of any kind. Anyway I just honed my concentration in on the form as much as possible with total control. The first rep neg was a VERY slow drop on each of the last three sets.

JM Presses
bar x 10
95 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 5 x 2 sets

DB Lateral Raises
4 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 20, 15, 8, 8

Standing Cable Low Rows
4 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 25, 20, 15, 15

Rvs. Seated Rear Delts on Nautilus Chest Flye Machine
4 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 20, 20, 18, 12

Overall I left the gym feeling good about this session. The JM presses felt like my elbows or tris may pop off the bone, lol, first time I did real JM presses. The lateral raises had a little kicker on the form I saw on an EliteFTS vid, very challenging... the only thing that sucked was the young guys on the bench next to me during bench press. The one guy always wears sunglasses INSIDE the gym! Him and his two buddies were benching and screwing off mostly next to me but he kept bobbing around and joking around with his buds next to where I was benching and I'm thinking dude if you bump this bar while I'm lifting.... well you guys know where that was going.... They were doing trampoline bench off their chests and maxing out, getting buried under weights way too heavy for them is more like it! I wish I had a better gym around me.... I really do....


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 8, 2014)

Weigh-in: 207.8. End of week 3 calorie bumping... up a couple more pounds. Workout felt really good today. Lower body speed and strengthening. Well minus the tremendous calf cramp I got while trying to do some pseudo GHRs, but other than that, great energy, great drive and focus.

Pulldown Abs - 3 sets before squats and sldls, 4 sets after
7 sets of 25 pyramid up in weight

Leg Ext. and Lying Leg Curl Supersets to get warm
2 sets of 20 on each

LAF Box Squats - explosive
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 2 x 2 sets
195 x 2 x 2 sets
205 x 2 x 2 sets
215 x 2 x 2 sets
225 x 2 x 2 sets

SLDL
bar x 10
95 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 6
315 x 5, then x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 8

Tried pseudo GHRs on Lat Pulldown
3 reps - calf cramp!!!
4 reps - almost calf cramp!!!
2 reps - HUGE calf cramp!!! I'm done!

Pull Throughs
4 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 15,15,12,12

Leg Press Calf
7 sets of 20 pyramid up to 3 pps by set 3 then stay there

Felt really inspired and into it today, more than usual, totally focused as if no one else was in the gym, just me and the weight, very fun. Left feeling awesome!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 9, 2014)

Weight: 209. Just under 5300 calories yesterday and I went up only 1.2 lbs.? Might hit the gym today, not decided yet whether I'm going today or tomorrow. I forgot to put in my session yesterday I did 4 sets of single leg cable kickbacks also. I really been focusing on getting my posterior chain stronger. I think it is a big part of my low back issues. I can't rebuild my discs but I can get everything around it stronger....


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 10, 2014)

Weight: 210.4. Way less calories yesterday and I bump up..? Whatever I'll take it. Tendonitis hindered workout yesterday. Started out ok but the tendonitis was winning by halfway through. Just did what I could the rest of the way.

Pull Down Abs - 7 sets, 3 before bench and tri work, 4 sets after
Pyramid up for 3 sets then stay - all sets - 25 reps

Rotator Cuff Exercises
3 sets

Speed Bench
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
175 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 3 x 2 sets
195 x 3 x 2 sets
205 x 3 x 2 sets

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions
15s x 12
25s x 8
35s x 8 x 3 sets - this is where I started feeling it

Bent Rows
bar x 15
95 x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x stopped, bicep killing me

Suitcase Rows
worked up to just 2|25s on the barbell, about as heavy as I could go without too much pain, 8 reps with focus on contractions, 4 sets

Cable Rear Delts ss with band traction stretching
4 sets of 15, pyramid up each set

DB Side Laterals ss with some shoulder rehab exercises I saw in a vid, don't know what they are called. You lay on your stomach and with the arms straight raise the hands up off the ground at the 10 and 2 position, 9 and 3 and 8 and 4, ten second holds. Like Supermans but only raising your arms
4 sets on 10, pyramid up each set

About 3-4 days of DMZ3 left


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 12, 2014)

Weigh-in: 208.6. I just swallowed my last cap of DMZ3, so my final thoughts. First off I kinda f'd this thing up some by way of my recurring injuries creeping in and hindering progress some during the process. Despite that I feel I did gain some muscle. This is a powerful designer, no question. I took it in a off day one cap, lift days two caps format. If taken at 2 caps everyday it would have FELT even stronger. That is another thing, you FEEL the DMZ, I can only say this of a few products I have used over the last two years (my time frame of anabolic use). The thing I liked about this as opposed to others I have used is despite it being powerful, the sides were minimal to non-existent! No back cramps, that part is important to me, I hate those back pumps that sometimes would end my workout session. Nothing of the sort going on here. So the pros besides that, great pumps, an all day semi-pumped feeling, and strength gains. I have nothing negative to say about it other than DAMN it's all gone!

Thanks again to IML!


----------

